# Problem printing to par printer with usb-to-par converter

## .lemen.

The following problem describes a setup of a parallel-port printer with a usb-to-parallel converter.

Unfortunatly it doesn't print the hole page. Instead only the top 5-15 cm.

Does anybody else have the same/similar issue?

Hardware used:

Printer

```
HP Laserjet 6MP
```

USB-Parallel Converter

```
Bus 002 Device 009: ID 1a86:7584 QinHeng Electronics CH340S

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x1a86 QinHeng Electronics

  idProduct          0x7584 CH340S

  bcdDevice            2.52

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                2 USB2.0-Print 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower               96mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         7 Printer

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Printer

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Bidirectional

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)
```

Software used

```
 $ eix hplip

[I] net-print/hplip

     Available versions:  3.11.10 3.12.4 (~)3.12.6 {{X -acl doc fax +hpcups hpijs kde libnotify minimal parport policykit qt4 scanner snmp static-ppds}}

     Installed versions:  3.12.6(21:51:50 29.06.2012)(X acl hpcups libnotify parport policykit qt4 -doc -fax -hpijs -kde -minimal -scanner -snmp -static-ppds)

     Homepage:            http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

     Description:         HP Linux Imaging and Printing. Includes printer, scanner, fax drivers and service tools.

$eix cups

[I] net-print/cups

     Available versions:  1.4.8-r1^t (~)1.4.8-r23^t 1.5.2-r4^t (~)1.5.3^t **1.6_rc1^t [M]**9999^t {{X acl avahi dbus debug elibc_FreeBSD +filters gnutls java +jpeg kerberos ldap linguas_da linguas_de linguas_es linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_nl linguas_no linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ru linguas_sv linguas_zh linguas_zh_TW pam perl php +png python slp +ssl static-libs systemd +threads +tiff usb xinetd zeroconf}}

     Installed versions:  1.5.3^t(20:57:14 08.06.2012)(X acl avahi dbus filters jpeg ldap pam png ssl threads tiff usb -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -gnutls -java -kerberos -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_es -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_nl -linguas_no -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_sv -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_TW -perl -python -slp -static-libs -systemd -xinetd)

     Homepage:            http://www.cups.org/

     Description:         The Common Unix Printing System

```

Configuration

Cups configuration

```
Description:   HP_LASERJET_6MP

Location:   

Driver:   HP LaserJet 6mp pcl3, hpcups 3.12.6 (color, 2-sided printing)

Connection:   parallel:/dev/usb/lp0

Defaults:   job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=one-sided

```

Kernel .config

http://pastebin.com/uvj10hw4

Dmesg and the attempt of printing something

dmesg after plugging in

```
[  971.919150] usb 2-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 9 using ehci_hcd

[  972.005315] usb 2-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=1a86, idProduct=7584

[  972.005321] usb 2-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  972.005326] usb 2-1.3: Product: USB2.0-Print 

[  972.040970] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 9 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x1A86 pid 0x7584
```

here i try to print something getting this error

```
$ cat  Stromlaufplan\ 2012.ps  > /dev/usb/lp0 

cat: Schreibfehler: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler (in english: "Write error: Input/Output error")
```

this is dmesg afterwards:

```
[  974.536601] usblp0: nonzero write bulk status received: -32
```

It only prints like the top 5-15 cm of the page. What could be the cause?

I tried using only usb1.1 drivers but neither do i have a companion controller  :Sad:  nor does it recognize any devices if i do "modprobe -r ehci_hcd"

Thanks for any help

----------

## turtles

I have seen errors like this with bad cables or cables that are too long or a hardware error.

if you are able to see the printer at http://localhost:631 then I would suggest printing a test page from cups. If that fails try a very short usb cable.

----------

